# Bild irgendwie unscharf? Ideen?



## Swarley86 (29. September 2014)

Hallo liebe Community...

Ich habe folgendes Problem und bin langsam mit meinem Latein am Ende. 
Ich habe mir einen neuen Monitor gekauft (Benq RL2455HM). Laut allen Aussagen, die ich im Netz gefunden habe, macht der Bildschirm ein gestochen scharfes Bild, nur bei mir irgendwie nicht! Ich lasse ihn als Hauptmonitor an meiner HD7850 2GB laufen und habe parallel noch meinen alten LG dran. Der Benq ist mit HDMI am Rechner verbunden, der LG mit DVI.
Nun zum eigentlichen Problem: so richtig überzeugend ist das Bild irgendwie nicht. Es sieht alles recht pixlig und unscharf aus. Vor allem Buttons bei Chrome und in den Windows-Fenstern wirken nicht wirklich glatt und schon gar nicht wie 1920x1080. ClearType ist auch aktiviert und am Bildschirm selbst ist auch alles angepasst.
Ich bin langsam echt überfragt. Hat jemand eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?

Beste Grüße und Danke für eure Mühe 
Swarley


----------



## JoM79 (29. September 2014)

läuft der auch auf 1920x1080 oder ist da vielleicht eine andere Auflösung eingestellt?


----------



## Swarley86 (29. September 2014)

Ja schon! Jedenfalls ist es im Windows und CatalystCC so eingestellt. Ich glaube der Anzeige einfach mal.


----------



## JoM79 (29. September 2014)

Da sollte stimmen.
Normalerweise sollte es im OSD den Unterpunkt Schärfe geben.
Wenn die zu hoch eingestellt ist, könnte das den von dir beschriebenen Effekt verursachen.


----------



## LEOopterix (29. September 2014)

verlesen*


----------



## Swarley86 (29. September 2014)

Die Schärfe im OSD einzustellen habe ich auch schon probiert. Da ist aber nur ein leicht signifikanter Unterschied zu erkennen. Trotzdem empfinde ich die Schärfe als nicht all zu überragend. Alle anderen Nutzer im Netz schwärmen aber von der brillanten Schärfe. 
Hätte ich beim Anschluss des Bildschirms vielleicht irgendetwas beachten müssen? Hab ihn einfach angestepselt, Auflösung eingestellt, Helligkeit und Schärfe angepasst und los.


----------



## informatrixx (29. September 2014)

vielleicht mal den Eizo Monitortest laden, bei Test 1 dann mal die Auto-Taste drücken:
Monitortest

(Display / Auto Adjustment)


----------



## 3-way (29. September 2014)

Schonmal DVI oder Displayport Kabel benutzt und einen Unterschied bemerkt?


----------



## Swarley86 (29. September 2014)

@ 3-way: Nee, DVI habe ich noch nicht auf dem Neuen probiert. Könnte das ein Problem sein?
@ informatrixx: Danke für den Tipp! Das werde ich mal probieren, wenn ich zu Hause bin!


----------



## locojens (29. September 2014)

Das könnte das Problem sein (HDMI) schließe den mal per DVI-D an ... und stelle die Bildwiederholfrequenz passend ein. Dann sollte das Bild auch scharf sein.


----------



## xpSyk (29. September 2014)

Hast du die Farbeinstellungen auf RGB gestellt? HDMI ist im CCC standartmäßig falsch ein gestellt.


----------



## Swarley86 (29. September 2014)

Ich werd' es probieren! Aber die Farbeinstellung hat doch eher weniger mit der Schärfe des Bildes zu tun, oder irre ich mich?


----------



## xpSyk (29. September 2014)

Wenn die Farben schlecht sind sind auch die Farbübergänge schlecht. Bei YT-Videos z.B. sind die 1080p Videos auch "unscharf".


----------



## Swarley86 (29. September 2014)

Stimmt, das Problem habe ich auch! Wenn ich Videos bei YT auf 1080p schaue, sieht das auch gar nicht scharf aus!


----------



## xpSyk (29. September 2014)

YT verursacht immer Augenkrebs, das ist normal.


----------



## 3-way (29. September 2014)

Wenn du was richtig scharfes sehen willst klick auf den Link und dann neben dem Share-Button auf Download. Ist über 200mb groß.
https://e-nautia.com/vanden/disk?p=2148840

Daran siehst du auch gut ob dein Monitor scharf skaliert.


----------

